# Do you think they'll replace the D700?



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

Since the D800 technically wasn't a replacement for the D700, and the D600 really isn't comparable, do you think they'll replace it with something similar at some point in time?


----------



## runnah (Oct 4, 2013)

Probably maybe.  There is a gap in their line up.


----------



## Patrice (Oct 4, 2013)

OP, this question has been beat to death. Anybody's guess is as good as anybody else's. What do you say?


----------



## manaheim (Oct 4, 2013)

I have the definitive answer!

Maybe.


----------



## runnah (Oct 4, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I have the definitive answer!
> 
> Maybe.



Possibly?


----------



## SCraig (Oct 4, 2013)

Absolutely and without question.  The only uncertainty is whether it will be this century or the next one.  As a matter of fact I'll go out on a limb and state that in my opinion they will replace EVERY model at some point in time.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2013)

Wut wuz the qwestyun?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah. So its one of those topics.


I ask because I'm trading my D7000 for a D700.


----------



## Tee (Oct 4, 2013)

I still love my D700. I think 25 years from now, it'll still rank high on the list of classic digital bodies.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyones guess but at the time of its release it was nikons entry level fullframe. Now the d600 is. The d800 is a step up in probably all but fps (specs wise). I would think anyone who needs real speed will look at pro bodies like d4 etc. The d700 was well received but the current d600 and 800 are technical improvement one way or another. It wouldn't surprise me if there is not another direct replacement.  Nikon may have made the d700 just a little to good for follow on marketing


----------



## TheLost (Oct 4, 2013)

The D600 has better ISO and Image quality then the D700..  

The D800 has better ISO, better IQ, Pro Body and is one of the best DSLR's on the market.

Both are an 'upgrade' to the D700..  your choice is simple:  
Better IQ/ISO in a lower grade body = D600
Better IQ/ISO/Build = D800
or keep the D700.


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2013)

jaomul said:


> Anyones guess but at the time of its release it was nikons entry level fullframe.


Before the D600, Nikon did not have an entry-level FF camera, only prosumer and pro grade FF DSLRs.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 4, 2013)

I love my d700.... I have yet to have it limit me from anything as of yet.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

TheLost said:


> The D600 has better ISO and Image quality then the D700..
> 
> The D800 has better ISO, better IQ, Pro Body and is one of the best DSLR's on the market.
> 
> ...





I don't think this assessment is very true at all. 

The D700/D800 are two totally different cameras, in two totally different arenas. The D800 was introduced to compete with the Hasselblad/Mamiya digital Medium Format sensors. It was in no way intended to be an upgrade to the D700.

The D600 can potentially be a competitior, but even still its only from a sensor standpoint, since its basically just a D7000 with a FF sensor.


But beyond all of that, my question wasn't "how does the D700 compare to the others"... it was "I wonder if they will replace it."

I've shot a D700 previously, and extensively, and I know what its capable of. For my style of shooting, my D90 was all the camera I needed, so I'm certain that I'll enjoy this D700. And with only 14K actuations on it, I still have a few hundred thousand actuation's left to go.


I could still kick myself in the ass for selling my D90..... I loved that camera.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 4, 2013)

Definitely maybe


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 4, 2013)

Sure the D800 is a better camera, but not at fast shooting... can't match the 8 frames per second.
But all in all, I'd trade mine for a D800, when the time is right. But yes, I'd miss the fast shooting at times.
I hope they replace it, but I doubt it.
'till then, my D700 lives on... Love it!!! No need to move up at the time... it does what I need it to do, period!!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd love to hold out for the D710 .. 24mp, video,  sturdy body, etc.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 4, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > The D600 has better ISO and Image quality then the D700..
> ...



Hey, I hear ya man!!! I miss my former D90 as well.. sold it to obtain a D300.. sold that to obtain my D700.
Very happy with the D700... love the FX quality in low light... goodness!!!!
But I do miss my D90 at times... I'll likely grab one later to be a back-up.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I'd love to hold out for the D710 .. 24mp, video,  sturdy body, etc.




meh.... I wish they'd keep at least one body WITHOUT video!!


----------



## Dao (Oct 4, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hold out for the D710 .. 24mp, video,  sturdy body, etc.
> ...



They can make an camera without video.  However, the price is going to be the same.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 4, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> I don't think this assessment is very true at all.
> 
> The D700/D800 are two totally different cameras, in two totally different arenas. The D800 was introduced to compete with the Hasselblad/Mamiya digital Medium Format sensors. It was in no way intended to be an upgrade to the D700.
> 
> ...




Nikon has only had two PRO bodies at a time..  
Large: D3/D3s/D4 
Small: D300/D700/D800

The D800 is the current PRO small body Nikon.

You'll never see what you would call a D700 upgrade. In Nikon's mind... the D700 has been replaced.



PhotoWrangler said:


> I could still kick myself in the ass for selling my D90..... I loved that camera.


Remember... Nikon also said the D7000 was not the replacement of the D90.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2013)

I still consider the D800 a prosumer body; I consider the single-digit bodies to be the flagship models. I don't really use the term "pro", but rather "flagship", and then prosumer, then consumer.

Nikon's flagship camera currently is the D4. It has 16 megapixels, and is at the top of the heap, price-wise. The D800 is designed to appeal to the "megapixel crowd" that needs a smaller, lighter, less-expensive camera than a 1-digit type body with the highest level of weather sealing and ruggedness, and which is made up of people not all that concerned about having a higher-MP count than everybody else on the block.

For people who can get by with a less well-sealed, less-rugged, lower-spec'd body, there are the D800 and the D600 in FF, and the D7100 in APS-C. Normal cameras, for normal, everyday users, hobbiests, enthusiasts, consumers, prosumers, whatever.

The issue for me with the D600 is the sucky viewfinder; it's really a step down in eye relief and clarity from the higher-spec'd models. To me, the D700's viewfinder was not good enough to make me want to own one...but then, I'm used to the earlier, pro bodies in the 1-, and 2- series, with better eye relief, and the bigger, better *ROUND, threaded eyepiece *with more eye relief, higher magnification, and better viewfinder components. To me, the real problem with the D600 is the finder...it's not good enough for me, with my expectations, eyeglasses, and prior camera experience.

I shot the Nikon F3 High Eyepoint body for over 15 years, simply because with its super-long eye relief, I could SEE all the way to each and every corner of the frame with my eyeglasses on, so I literally shot BETTER with that camera than with others. When I looked through the D700 on multiple occasions, the finder image was never up to the level I want to have, and the 95% coverage is also a nuisance. The D6090's finder feels and seems decidedly a notch below that of the D700, which is a notch below the flagship bodies.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2013)

the D90 is still an active camera kit.  Or maybe actively still stacked up in the warehouse ??


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

Dao said:


> They can make an camera without video.  However, the price is going to be the same.




That'd be perfectly ok with me.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> the D90 is still an active camera kit.  Or maybe actively still stacked up in the warehouse ??



There are still a lot of older model Nikon (and Canon) d-slr bodies in dealer warehouses and store inventory. Right now ALL of the prior-generation models in the consumer segment are still available pretty readily: D3100, D5100, D7000--ALL have been supplanted by newer models, and yet ALL of them are available brand new. New D3x are available. New D90 cameras are available. If a guy wants a D700, he can buy a used one. Or a used D3. Or a used D3s.

The original question is almost like asking if Nikon will "replace the D70s?" Or if they will "replace" the D100. Or asking if Apple will "replace" the Bondi Blue iMac. Uhhhh, no...that's not the way the technology industry works...times change, old models are discontinued, newer products come along. Markets expand, or in the current state, markets constrict.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

Derrel said:


> If a guy wants a D700, he can buy a used on.




I'm trading my D7000 (6500 actuations) plus $800 cash, for a D700 with 14K actuations.

I only have a few hundred thousand shutter actuation's left on that D700. I better get some good photos in before it dies.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 4, 2013)

I paid just over $1300.00 for my D700 with around 50K shutter count (adorama).
Sold my D300 to (keh) to help fund my purchase.. along with my only DX glass at the time (17-55 f2.8).
In turn, I put that towards my used 28-70 f2.8 (roberts). I was all over the place!!!


----------



## goodguy (Oct 4, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Since the D800 technically wasn't a replacement for the D700, and the D600 really isn't comparable, do you think they'll replace it with something similar at some point in time?


So I know the D800 is a camera for the pro's and the D600 is the full frame camera for the hobbyist and maybe a second body for a pro so why would we need a D700 ?

I also don't know in what way isn't the D800 replacing the D700 ?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I also don't know in what way isn't the D800 replacing the D700 ?




If cameras were people - 

The D600 would be the infant in the ca-ca filled diaper. Its cute, but man does it stink.

The D800 would be the snotty nosed teenager with an attitude. It thinks its invincible until it has to sleep in the dark.

And the D700 would be the wise old pap-paw sitting on the porch sayin' "told you so."




If you don't know why we need a D700 replacement, you should go shoot some more.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2013)

Nikon needs to replace the D100. You know, with another outdated 6 megapixel camera.

Nikon needs to replace the D200. You know, with another similar body with an outdated sensor that's way behind the times.

Nikon needs to replace the D300s. With another camera that has the same outdated sensor tech and low MP count.

Chevy needs to reissue the 1957 Bel Air. What this country needs is a good five-cent cigar. What ever happened to Randolph Scott?

Why can't Apple go back to making OS 9? It was my favorite,favorite, favorite operating system--ever!

How come so many new movies are out BlueRay, and not on BetaMax tape?

THe above are some good examples of wanting stuff that ain't gonna happen. You want a D700? Order a used one.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 4, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I also don't know in what way isn't the D800 replacing the D700 ?



The D700 is basically a D3 in a smaller body with a smaller buffer.  It's an amazing camera... that's 6 years old.

When people say they want an updated D700..  what they want is a D4 in a small pro body (high-ish FPS.. non-plastic pro body.. cheaper then a D4).


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Nikon needs to replace the D100. You know, with another outdated 6 megapixel camera.
> 
> Nikon needs to replace the D200. You know, with another similar body with an outdated sensor that's way behind the times.
> 
> ...





In true Derrel fashion.... Bravo sir~!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2013)

I only want a D710.


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 4, 2013)

A true replacement for the d700 would be a d4 in a d800 body.

I doubt well see that until the d5 comes out.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 4, 2013)

djacobox372 said:


> A true replacement for the d700 would be a d4 in a d800 body.



And I think there's a VERY large population that were VERY disappointed when this didn't happen.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 4, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I also don't know in what way isn't the D800 replacing the D700 ?
> ...



Thank you for the vague and unhelpful answer and don't worry I am planning to shoot much more and if I will learn from that about the D700 I will know who to thank.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 4, 2013)

TheLost said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I also don't know in what way isn't the D800 replacing the D700 ?
> ...



Got it 
Thank you for the kind explanation.



astroNikon said:


> I only want a D710.


Then you can get the D7100 because its worth 10 times the D710


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2013)

From Nikon D600 vs D700 - Our Analysis




Huh. Better sensor.Better at High ISO. Double the MP count. Higher-resolution. Better acuity. Better-looking larger images. Better color. Faster. Shoots video.Has two storage slots, not just one. Has a newer, better LCD screen. Has a 100% viewfinder. Smaller. Lighter. Huh... and yet, people still want an older model body that has two stops less dynamic range. Why not just buy a Canon?


----------



## goodguy (Oct 4, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Huh. Better sensor.Better at High ISO. Double the MP count. Higher-resolution. Better acuity. Better-looking larger images. Better color. Faster. Shoots video.Has two storage slots, not just one. Has a newer, better LCD screen. Has a 100% viewfinder. Smaller. Lighter. Huh... and yet, people still want an older model body that has two stops less dynamic range. Why not just buy a Canon?



Wow Darrel, no need to drag this so low that you have to use the "C" word  I mean from here it might turn ugly and get personal


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2013)

I've learned to realize that Derrel loves his Canons.  :lmao:


----------



## goodguy (Oct 5, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I've learned to realize that Derrel loves his Canons.  :lmao:


Yep a big fan


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> From Nikon D600 vs D700 - Our Analysis
> 
> View attachment 57143View attachment 57144
> 
> Huh. Better sensor.Better at High ISO. Double the MP count. Higher-resolution. Better acuity. Better-looking larger images. Better color. Faster. Shoots video.Has two storage slots, not just one. Has a newer, better LCD screen. Has a 100% viewfinder. Smaller. Lighter. Huh... and yet, people still want an older model body that has two stops less dynamic range. Why not just buy a Canon?





The 1/4000th shutter speed limitation on the D600 is a deal breaker for me.


Would you rather buy a 2014 Toyota Prius, or a 2004 Lamborghini?


----------



## clarnibass (Oct 5, 2013)

TheLost said:


> When people say they want an updated D700.. what they want is a D4 in a small pro body (high-ish FPS.. non-plastic pro body.. cheaper then a D4).


I guess some people want that, but the D700 when smaller without the grip is only 5 FPS, even slower than the D600. Only with the grip, which makes it heavier and possibly also bigger than the D4, it reaches 8 FPS. Of course it was cheaper (new) and you would have the option to use with and without the grip, but this was never a smaller fast camera.



PhotoWrangler said:


> The 1/4000th shutter speed limitation on the D600 is a deal breaker for me.


I guess there are several possible "deal breakers" for some people, but are they significant in the market? I imagine Nikon did the research and I don't know if I'm right or not, but it seems to me that the D600 wasn't really marketed as a D700 replacement. In spite of that, some people actually did buy a D600 instead of their older D700. My impression is that was meant to get more people into FX, buying more FX lenses. People who only used DX or other cameras until now. People who wouldn't spend the price for a d700 (when it was new), D800, not to mention the D4.


----------



## Buck777 (Oct 6, 2013)

The D600 is a dog. Nikon have rushed the D610 out because of its problems, they've even told dealers to fire sale them for anything they can get. Feel sorry for those who got one. Yet the D700 still holds its price. In my neck of the wood a D700 sells for $500 more than a D600. The early purchasers of the D600 realised quickly that all was not right and ditched them on eBay upgrading to the D800. I don't think Nikon has come out too well with this. The D610 is not really a new camera, it's fixing up the old one.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 6, 2013)

Buck777 said:


> The D600 is a dog. Nikon have rushed the D610 out because of its problems, they've even told dealers to fire sale them for anything they can get. Feel sorry for those who got one. Yet the D700 still holds its price. In my neck of the wood a D700 sells for $500 more than a D600. The early purchasers of the D600 realised quickly that all was not right and ditched them on eBay upgrading to the D800. I don't think Nikon has come out too well with this. The D610 is not really a new camera, it's fixing up the old one.



D600 a dog ?

Wow those are harsh words.
Yes the oil/dust issue is well known but a dog ?

Let me tell you I would rather buy a D600 over the D700 even if I risk the oil issue.
As good as it is the D700 is yesterday technology and it shows next to the D600.
We all the know while real the oil/dust issue is well over blown out of proportions, not every camera has this issue but no doubt I rather get the D610 over the D600 if I had the money.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 6, 2013)

goodguy said:


> As good as it is the D700 is yesterday technology and it shows next to the D600.





Yesterdays technology is often still better than today's bells and whistles. You do realize that a D600 is nothing more than a D7000 with an FX sensor right? Same inferior focusing system etc...

You can put glitter on a turd, but all you'll end up with is a shiny turd.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 6, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > As good as it is the D700 is yesterday technology and it shows next to the D600.
> ...



Derrel where are you when I need you with the charts.

D600 has better DR then the D700, its better in low light, more MP.....etc

Yes it has same body as the D7000 and same AF system but has a completely different sensor and that's where the D600 shines, as long as its clean the sensor on the D600 is a fantastic modern sensor better then the one on the D700 or the 6D (except in low light).


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 6, 2013)

goodguy said:


> [
> 
> Derrel where are you when I need you with the charts.





We've all heard him rant about those charts enough that we've all committed them to memory. Please don't get him riled up.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 7, 2013)

D610 will have a better shutter (aka.. 1/8000 & faster 6 FPS)..  It will also have D800 level weather sealing (aka.. better pro build).. 

The D700 is dead.. move on!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 7, 2013)

TheLost said:


> The D700 is dead.. move on!





It isn't dead until until I am. I'm pretty certain that in the right hands a D700 can still produce stunning images.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a Bondi Blue iMac here for sale, for anybody who'd LOVE to have a classic Mac model...it's pretty special...has the cool round mouse...the 10-gigabyte hard drive and the 2 gigs of RAM...it's pretty fricking sweet! As everybody knows, the Bondi Blue iMacs were really awesome, an APple should have never replaced them with the newer, faster, better-spec'd models with those newfangled bigger hard drives and stuff. Asking $750 for it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 7, 2013)

Will you take a check?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 7, 2013)

if you look hard enough, you can find it.
This product article talks about compatibility with the Nikon D4, D600, D800 And the *D710*

Nikon ME-1 Stereo Microphone for D4 D600 D800 D710 | Chinese La

so expect the new D710 to be released in China only for a mere $199.99, and you may be able to get some rose gold metallic footwear with it too.  :lmao:


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 11, 2013)

Gees I had forgotten how nice the D700 is! Mine arrived yesterday. It's like holding a Sherman tank that drives like a luxury Mercedes. It's been a while since I've held one, but its SO nice to be holding one again!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 11, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Gees I had forgotten how nice the D700 is! Mine arrived yesterday. It's like holding a Sherman tank that drives like a luxury Mercedes. It's been a while since I've held one, but its SO nice to be holding one again!


I nearly bought one last week.  I tested one a while ago and it grew on me  So I know what you mean.
But I decided against it.  I love the option of the higher shutter speed of 8fps but you have to buy a $180 battery (with the grip and special end cap) to get that speed boost.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 11, 2013)

Mine came with the grip. I traded a gripped d7000 pls cash or this one.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 11, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I nearly bought one last week.  I tested one a while ago and it grew on me  So I know what you mean. But I decided against it.  I love the option of the higher shutter speed of 8fps but you have to buy a $180 battery (with the grip and special end cap) to get that speed boost.



KEH- around 100 bucks plus AA batteries. Works great ( just heavy )


----------



## Buck777 (Nov 7, 2013)

TheLost said:


> D610 will have a better shutter (aka.. 1/8000 & faster 6 FPS)..  It will also have D800 level weather sealing (aka.. better pro build)..
> 
> The D700 is dead.. move on!



The D700 is more alive than the D600 was has leprosy in the retail market. 
However..the Df is very tempting and could almost be considered a step up from the D700.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 7, 2013)

I beg to differ on the D600/D610 love over the D700. 
I held them both. D600/D610 are fine cameras if you're cool with the build, layout of the D7000/D7100. 
I sold my D300 to get the D700. I was spoiled by the build/heft and button layout of the D300, so it was natural for me to obtain the D700.


----------



## Richie75 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nikon are in freefall. 
They make a brilliant camera by mistake, the D700, a mistake because it cut into their sales of their flagship D3/D3s cameras.
So, they then decided to go on and make cameras that were flawed, so as to encourage dissatisfaction among their customers who would then have to buy yet another camera from them.

First up was the D800, a specialist camera for studio or tripods, a medium format camera that is not a medium format camera, good grief ! .huge files and you can't trust it to take sharp photos in the field if you have to shoot quickly, which is why you would buy a DSLR in the first place. And yes, I stupidly bought one!
When D700 owners got annoyed that there was no replacement to their camera, Nikon bring out a D600 which shoots oil over the sensor and lets in dust in a weak body.
Nikon then kicks its D600 customers in the face by relaunching the D600 as the D610. The camera is still not an upgrade to the D700 as no semi-professional/professional would use it with its small amount of centrally located focus points.

THUS THERE CURRENTLY EXISTS NO LIGHTWEIGHT, ALL-ROUNDER, PROFESSIONAL NIKON CAMERA THAT YOU CAN PICK UP AND SHOOT ANYTHING WITH. SPORTS, WEDDINGS PORTRAITS, STUDIO ETC.

To me it seems that the Canon 5D Mk III is the new D700, an all round, high res professional camera with great image quality you can use for almost anything. If I get the money, I'm switching to Canon. Brand loyalty is stupid. I realized that with mobile phones, I bought the same make for years, ( company starts with an 'N' also !) but when I got repeated problems with it, I just switched. Brand loyalty is brainwashing, but I suppose if you have to sell all your lenses and flashguns etc it is a difficult thing to do. 

What a horrible society it is when companies build flawed products with the intention of coercing customers into buying more products within a couple of years. The technology exists NOW, in late 2013 to build the perfect camera, but they won't do it as then none of us would need to buy another camera for at least another 10 years.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 12, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I have a Bondi Blue iMac here for sale, for anybody who'd LOVE to have a classic Mac model...it's pretty special...has the cool round mouse...the 10-gigabyte hard drive and the 2 gigs of RAM...it's pretty fricking sweet! As everybody knows, the Bondi Blue iMacs were really awesome, an APple should have never replaced them with the newer, faster, better-spec'd models with those newfangled bigger hard drives and stuff. Asking $750 for it.



Does it have glitter?


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 12, 2013)

Richie75 said:


> Nikon are in freefall.



Yes, there sales were actually up by 5.6% the first quarter of 2013. My goodness... surprised they just haven't shut there doors for good. 




> They make a brilliant camera by mistake, the D700, a mistake because it cut into their sales of their flagship D3/D3s cameras.
> So, they then decided to go on and make cameras that were flawed, so as to encourage dissatisfaction among their customers who would then have to buy yet another camera from them.
> 
> First up was the D800, a specialist camera for studio or tripods, a medium format camera that is not a medium format camera, good grief ! .huge files and you can't trust it to take sharp photos in the field if you have to shoot quickly, which is why you would buy a DSLR in the first place. And yes, I stupidly bought one!
> ...



Seems to me that if Canon wants to make that claim they might want to try updating the sensor. Fortunately though they'll probably have enough guys screaming such things from the roof tops since they own Canon and somehow that makes them seem to think that everyone should own Canon, even though some of us chose a different camera for different reasons. I mean nothing against the 5d Mark III but seriously - I own a Nikon D5100, and in camera terms the thing is pretty long in the tooth - and my image quality is pretty much the same as what you get from the Mark III. In fact while the Mark III has a higher megapixel rating on the sensor my beat up old long in the tooth D5100 still has a better dynamic range.

I mean come on... The Mark III is supposed to be the top of the line dream camera for any young boy or girl who shoots Canon, and it barely manages to equal my old D5100 in still image quality? I mean nothing against the Mark III or folks who love/shoot canon, but seriously, not a whole lot of room to be up on a high horse here.


----------



## raventepes (Nov 12, 2013)

The problem with the D700 debate is that we technically have 3 upgrade paths to choose from. We have the D800/E, which could be seen as a D700X, or the D610, which could be seen as more of a D700S, and now with the Df, even a third option. Either way you look at it, any of these cameras will out preform the D700. While granted, it may not be a direct upgrade as we expected, they _are_ in fact upgrades. 

I don't think we'll ever see a direct upgrade, and the same goes for a D400. We just won't see one. 

Personally, I'd love for Nikon to take a D800 and downgrade the sensor to 24mp. That's all I want. With the exception of 36mp of the D800, the rest is a perfect balance, in my opinion. Of course, dropping that much information (megapixels) would (or should) increase the frame rate. 8 fps sounds about good. After that, what's left that would need to be "fixed"? Not much, if anything. We could call it the D710.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2013)

Richie75 said:


> Nikon are in freefall.
> They make a brilliant camera by mistake, the D700, a mistake because it cut into their sales of their flagship D3/D3s cameras.
> So, they then decided to go on and make cameras that were flawed, so as to encourage dissatisfaction among their customers who would then have to buy yet another camera from them.
> 
> ...



Wow, it's almost like "VHE" set up a new account to sock puppet the anti-Nikon point of view! lol!


----------

